
The GitHub Public Roadmap - icey
https://github.blog/2020-07-28-announcing-the-github-public-roadmap/
======
aseidl
Direct link to the repo:
[https://github.com/github/roadmap](https://github.com/github/roadmap) /
[https://github.com/github/roadmap/projects/1](https://github.com/github/roadmap/projects/1)

------
abendy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23977256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23977256)

